
Show HN: My Blogging Toolkit - pawurb
https://pawelurbanek.com/best-blogging-tools
======
onion2k
Why do people use Grammarly? It's _literally_ a keylogger. Everything you type
in to every website is sent to their servers. It's such a huge security issue
I'm genuinely amazed it's apparently popular.

~~~
mariushop
well, are there any other options for a spell-checker that convenient? I'm
interested.

~~~
onion2k
Write your content in an offline word processor like Word or Open Office and
then copy-paste it in to your web form. If something is important then you're
not really losing much (you only need to paste it in to the browser once after
all) but you're gaining _a lot_ by not voluntarily installing a keylogger.

As bonus if you save what you've written then you get a backup.

